#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  What are the major online cyber security threats?

## Helena

New computer security threats arise the every other day.Cyber criminals constanly evolve to find new ways to steal someones data or to harm a computer.
When it comes to online cyber security the number of threats are even more. 


*What are the most dangerous online cyber security threats? How can we safeguard our information against those threats?*

----------


## Wondergirl

> New computer security threats arise the every other day.Cyber criminals constanly evolve to find new ways to steal someones data or to harm a computer.
> When it comes to online cyber security the number of threats are even more. 
> 
> 
> *What are the most dangerous online cyber security threats? How can we safeguard our information against those threats?*


Hi Helena ,

Here are the cyber threads you need to lookout for in 2018.
Fake Social Media Pages .
Bots 
Denial of services Attack .
Fighting Back And here are some tips helps to safeguard our information 
Boost your network security 
Use fire wall
Click smart 
Be a selective Sharer.

----------


## Moana

> New computer security threats arise the every other day.Cyber criminals constanly evolve to find new ways to steal someones data or to harm a computer.
> When it comes to online cyber security the number of threats are even more. 
> 
> 
> *What are the most dangerous online cyber security threats? How can we safeguard our information against those threats?*


Connected Cars and Semi-Autonomous Trucks
State-Sponsored Attacks
IoT Attacks

----------


## Helena

Hi Wondergirl and Shivani .Do you guys know any proactive ways to protect s from these threats?

----------

